# JTF2 Selection



## Luke18 (13 Aug 2011)

Im sorry if you guys find this just a tad annoying (my second thread concerning JTF2).

When I was a baby I had many operations on my stomach. I have recieved two scars, one directly down my chest and the other just to the left of it. In no way does this limit my life in any way, im supper healthy and very athletic, workout on a daily basis, swim as well on a daily basis. I just want to know if the JTF2 selection board will discriminate against me because of my scared stomach? 

Any ideas? 
Thanks!


----------



## medicineman (13 Aug 2011)

I'd be more concerned about if the CF Recruiting System will allow you in depending on the type of surgeries you had...as for JTF2, they'd likely only discriminate against you if the scars blew apart while you're in selection or training.

Worry about getting in the CF first.

MM


----------



## Container (13 Aug 2011)

it will only keep you out of the calender. If your fit for service and meet the physical standards you can try out for one of the spots against everyone else. first you need to pass basic and be a good soldier/ airman/ sailor. Then you can take a crack.


----------



## Luke18 (13 Aug 2011)

I had these surgeries when I was  a baby, not even a year old. In absolutely no way do these past surgeries contribute to weakness and/or inferiourity. I can guarantee and prove that. Also, the scars would not blow apart. They've been sealed for 17 years and are acually beginning to slightly fade away.


----------



## Luke18 (13 Aug 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> *it will only keep you out of the calender.* If your fit for service and meet the physical standards you can try out for one of the spots against everyone else. first you need to pass basic and be a good soldier/ airman/ sailor. Then you can take a crack.



Im not sure what exacly you mean by "keep you out of the calender"?


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Aug 2011)

Luke18 said:
			
		

> Im not sure what exacly you mean by "keep you out of the calender"?



He was trying to be funny, he meant this kind of calendar.


----------



## medicineman (13 Aug 2011)

Not to sound TOO jaded, but I've had alot of people tell me that they were 100% fit for service, etc, that were farthest thing from it.  As for the statement about the scars opening, well that was a bit of sarcasm...a bit of advice - try relaxing a bit and get into the CF first before worrying about the jump to Spec Ops.  The guys I know that are/were with JTF2 all have a BIG sense of humour and get/deliver sarcasm quite effectively and frequently.

MM


----------



## Luke18 (13 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the advice! And yes I do finally get the joke about the Calender.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Aug 2011)

Luke18 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice! And yes I do finally get the joke about the Calender.



It is calendar with an "a" if you are referring to that paper item possibly adorned with pictures of individuals wearing little to no clothing.  A calender (with an "e") is a roller press, commonly used in the process to make the paper used in the calendar.


  _pedantic moment over_


----------



## cupper (13 Aug 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> It is calendar with an "a" if you are referring to that paper item possibly adorned with pictures of individuals wearing little to no clothing.  A calender (with an "e") is a roller press, commonly used in the process tthyo make the paper used in the calendar.
> 
> 
> _pedantic moment over_



Seriously, the calendar with an e? 

I would have thought the fact that he was supper healthy would have been a more likely target.

And I think the scared stomach would be a problem with selection. His stomach will have to confront it's fears, and stomach up if he wants to get through selection.


----------

